#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >        2010

## ali

2010      






See More:       2010

----------


## ali

ϡ  31     ɡ      19             .

             ɡ   ̡                .

          ..   ǡ                   ǡ    ϡ     ǡ               16   .
  " "          ݡ                    .

             ɡ      ..               .
  ѡ            ..         ߡ                   16.

                ""      ǡ             .

        ޡ                           .

         ..              ɡ      .
     ..       ҡ                ȡ  " ".

  ѡ    ǡ       ɡ      ̡      ɡ     ѡ            ..       .

              ϡ   .
 ..        ѡ              ..                       .

      ȡ   ޡ             .

                        .
                  .. 1974 1978

----------


## ali

**

----------

